# use knitting machine yarn to hand knit



## djlong (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a lot of knitting machine yarn and was wondering if any body knows how to use it for hand knitting. Do anyone have a chart as to how many strands of yarn you use fot the different types of hand knitting yarn.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

What is the gauge of your KM yarn???Do you have the ypp information?


----------



## DOLLYSO (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't know if there is really any charts out there for converting KM yarns to hand knitting or crocheting? I would think that one would have to ply them the closest they could to obtain the gauge that they need. I used different yarns together be it hand knit yarns or machine knit yarns to do crocheting all the time but that is usually for something that doesnt require exact gauges like afghans or baby blankets then just adjust the size of the piece. Plying MK yarn on your own makes for a unique finished product! But doing a sample swatch to attain exact gauge is the secret to any knit whether it is plying of different MK yarns or just using an already plyed yarn.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Start off using two strands , make a swatch , and count the stitches and rows to the inch. I would use a 4mm needle to begin with. I have used machine knitting yarn for a hand knit before and it has worked out O.K. Tension is the key.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

KateWood said:


> What is the gauge of your KM yarn???Do you have the ypp information?


I use machine knitting yarn for most off my hand work. For baby garments I usually use 3 ends of cashmillon and knit or crotchet it as a 5ply. I is a lovely yarn to use, just bulky to carry around, as I knit in the car, in doctors waiting rooms and when ever I visit the family.
Best wishes


----------



## DOLLYSO (Oct 16, 2011)

Am also working on a baby blanket using 3 plys of KM yarn. Dragging it around with three cones to the nursing home where I have my Mother every evening so using a nice large tote that all three cones fit into nicely with the crochet hook and piece! Didn't use to like tote bags but now have and accumulation of them from vacation spots that I have visited and this keeps different project organized! They make these really neat plastic skein holders that are pricey to carry 4 skeins of worsed yarn but find that too costly so find alternative methods such as the totes.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a conversion chart from the company that I buy my yarn from. It states that 3 ends of 2/30 makes 4ply, 2 ends makes 3ply.
A copy of the chart is below, hope this helps.


----------



## DOLLYSO (Oct 16, 2011)

TY, that was quite helpful and didnt realize something like that existed but there is still a factor that enters here and that is that English 4ply and US 4ply is different I believe. But all and all for those of us who still have some English cone yarn around, this conversion is excellent!


----------



## auldknit (Oct 28, 2011)

Have you tried crocheting at a relaxed gauge? The fabric can be very supple, not necessarily too holey. Results can be much more pleasing than crochet with worsted-weight yarn.

Double- or multi-stranding can work very well for handknitting with fine MK yarn. Swatch to find a gauge you like, then create the multi-strand balls for easier handling.

If you have access to the KM, you can make long, narrow strips that curl into a hand-knitting gauge yarn weight. Or make I-cord on the KM over 4-6 stitches by knitting in one direction and slipping in the other.


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Susieknitter, I have problems with locating Knitting Machine yarn where do you buy yours in the UK? regards


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I knit with machine yarn by hand and hand yarn by machine.
Since machine yarn comes in different thicknesses as well, I combine several strands and find out what I like best. Trial and error.
I try not to combine Wool with other fibers for laundering purposes.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I buy mainly from Uppingham Yarns, North Street East, Uppingham, Rutland LE15 9QL Telephone 01572 823747.
www.wools.co.uk 
They are worth visiting as they don't have the end of line industrial yarns that are available at their cheaper price on the net. It's a nice little village where you could get a meal and look round the shops.
There is also Metropolitan at The Pinfold, Poole, Nantwich Cheshire CW5 6AL, they too have a web site and also sell machines, parts, books and patterns. Carol and Mark there are very helpful and Mark can repair all makes of machine.
The next best place for coned yarn [if you are lucky] is the charity shops. I've just manage to get a large stash from one near me.
Best of Luck.


----------



## djlong (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you for all your information.

Most of the knitting machine yarn is 2/12 and also Designer 27 St John's use for there knitted clothes.

Thank you again.

Joan


----------

